# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Проблемы после апгрейда до 10-ой винды

## DrunkRaccoon

Товарищи, такая проблема: обновился с 7-ки до 10-ки и после этого FPS в играх опустился на дно. На 7-ке играл - было 80-90 fps, сейчас - 25-30 (иногда проседает ещё ниже).
Дрова на видеоадаптеры - самые свежие; настройки видео в игре - ниже некуда
Железо:
Intel i5 2410M 2.3 GHz;
GeForce GT 520M
8 GB RAM
SSD 120Gb (62,7 свободно)


Какие варианты решения проблемыИ?

----------


## Zhukov_Anton

Что за игры? Может на 7-ке вы играли в флеш игры, а на 10 пытаетесь запустить крайзис 3 на ультрах.

----------

